# Odd question about my male pup (private area)



## Suzy (Oct 15, 2009)

So this may come off as a strange question, but I am just a bit concerned and wonder what it is.
My male Maltese pup, Milo, is 8 months old. I am planning to have him neutered asap.

But I have been noticing a weird discoloration on his testicles. A friend of mine has a male maltese who is not neutered and over a year old.
His testicles are pink, which I thought to be normal. Milo's testicles on the other hand, are pink and black. I was examining the black spot yesterday and the skin looks different from the pink area. Is this normal? Any ideas? 

I'd post a photo, but I wouldn't want to be banned for puppy porn! Ha! J/K! :biggrin:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Normal skin pigment variation.

I feel bad about sharing such secrets about my boy, but he also has black pigment on his jewels. :blush: His are also both pink and black (though mostly black). His Daddy had a solid black set. :w00t:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Is it just one black spot or is it just a mixed color of black and pink all over? I have seen some malts that their tummy is discolored and maybe that is normal? Maybe some breeders would know better or I would ask my vet. Good luck!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Stuart didn't get neutered until he was 9 months old and his turned black. For some reason, once gone, the skin faded to all pink now, though. :biggrin:


----------



## Suzy (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks everyone for the replies! Now i can relax :smheat:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Napoleon was neutered at 8 months so he'd developed pigmentation prior to his surgery (pink & black dots). Pasha never had it because he was neutered at 6 months. Napoleon just turned one and I now just realized that all the pigmentation is gone. Like you, I was a little worried at first.


----------

